# Need help identifying these monstrosities



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

My neighbor died and I need to dispose of a few old implements. Can someone help me identify what these things are called and roughly how much they would be worth? These are located in northern Utah.

Thanks!

Monstrosity #1










Monstrosity #2










Monstrosity #3


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The first picture is a Massey pto powered side delivery rake,
looks to be in poor shape especially the belt no telling on the end bearings.
I picked up a similar one in decent shape a couple of years ago for $175

The scond looks like some kind of cleaner/sifter
$???

The third is sickle bar mower, looks like Ford with a broken pitman arm
Working good you might get $350 for it. the way it looks lucky to get $100

The prices are what I've seen this stuff go for.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

LouNY said:


> The first picture is a Massey pto powered side delivery rake,
> looks to be in poor shape especially the belt no telling on the end bearings.
> I picked up a similar one in decent shape a couple of years ago for $175
> 
> ...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Second one is a clapped out corn chaff separator. You use that to clean corn prior to feeding it. I'd say it might be worth 100 bucks at a farm auction. MY advice is scrap it all and take the money. Scrap is pretty high presently.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> MY advice is scrap it all and take the money. Scrap is pretty high presently.


Good advice. Thanks brother!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I think Lou.. is on track with values. The cutter and rake are a perfect gift for someone starting out with plenty of time and no money for a small hay field!! It's a shame to see old equipment go to scrap. But unfortunately some things are worth more dead than alive!! B


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Location of equipment has a large bearing on value of equipment but In think 3pt rake, rotary cleaner & 3 pt sickle more will bring more than scrap price where I live.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

In my view it all depends on who might want them but a scrapper will take them without any hesitation. The rake is the closest implement to being rebuilt, the other 2 are extremely cobbly and sickle bar mowers are really antiques and parts might be an issue. I did check Shoup and they offer all the parts at a price however.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Second one is a clapped out corn chaff separator. You use that to clean corn prior to feeding it. I'd say it might be worth 100 bucks at a farm auction. MY advice is scrap it all and take the money. Scrap is pretty high presently.



It might also be some type of home made trommel.....Hard to tell how big the mesh is from this picture......Either way, I agree with you about what to do with it.....As for the sickle bar, anyone that cuts much hay at all will have upgraded to at least a disc mower by now.....I have an old sickle bar mowing machine in the one barn that I need to dig out and scrap.....


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

If anyone is interested in seeing old farm equipment heading for the bone yard check out oldfarmjunkguy101 on YouTube. Richard is the guy's name and he goes to dozens of auctions in Ohio. He buys tractors and attachments by the hundreds, sells what he can and hauls the remains to the scrapper. He used to farm but now his fields are filled with old rusty junk!


----------

